# Dandelion Stiitch really pretty (k)



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2818


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link - it is really pretty.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

My, that's pretty! There are not enough hours in the day to try these great ideas. If you make anything with this stitch pattern, please post it. And thanks, again!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> My, that's pretty! There are not enough hours in the day to try these great ideas. If you make anything with this stitch pattern, please post it. And thanks, again!


Yes, of course!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a video in German, but she is only counting 1,2,3, wraps and refers to the number 5 when she is purling the dropped wraps in row 3. She states in the beginning that the pattern is worked in a mulitple of 6 plus 3. I didn't watch the rest. But the written pattern is in English. Check this out. http://knittingunlimited.blogspot.ca/2014/04/free-dandelion-flower-stitch-pattern.html
It's called the Dandelion Flower stitch. And it looks great worked in 2 colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2818


That's weird because I'm knitting this stitch right now


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

It is very pretty. I'm going to try the new stitch out on a block for my on-going stash afghan.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! It's now put away safely in my archives.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's weird because I'm knitting this stitch right now


Very nice, it looks like a scarf in the works.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Thank you for posting this! It's now put away safely in my archives.


You are welcome.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Thank you for posting this! It's now put away safely in my archives.


You are welcome!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Very nice, it looks like a scarf in the works.


No the very last square in a very large afghan (56x9" squares) with denim blue borders you will here me shout yippeeee in about 2 days time when it is fully finished and all sewn together


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No the very last square in a very large afghan (56x9" squares) with denim blue borders you will here me shout yippeeee in about 2 days time when it is fully finished and all sewn together


Awesome!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

almost looks like the lotus stitch just a little different
both pretty sts thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> almost looks like the lotus stitch just a little different
> both pretty sts thanks for posting :thumbup:


You are welcome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> very nice, thanks for sharing.


You are welcome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's weird because I'm knitting this stitch right now


How nice to see it being done live. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You're welcome the stitch looked really nice knit up I have found that sometimes a knitting stitch doesn't look very nice but if you change the yarn to a different thickness it changes how the stitch looks completely


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow thats pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! This is really beautiful!


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Here is a video in German, but she is only counting 1,2,3, wraps and refers to the number 5 when she is purling the dropped wraps in row 3. She states in the beginning that the pattern is worked in a mulitple of 6 plus 3. I didn't watch the rest. But the written pattern is in English. Check this out. http://knittingunlimited.blogspot.ca/2014/04/free-dandelion-flower-stitch-pattern.html
> It's called the Dandelion Flower stitch. And it looks great worked in 2 colors.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments and sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely adore this stitch.. it will be in my future knitting as soon as my health (and the oncologist!) allows me my needles again..lol..xo


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Absolutely adore this stitch.. it will be in my future knitting as soon as my health (and the oncologist!) allows me my needles again..lol..xo


I'll pray for your healing. I'm looking forward to seeing your knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmmm! Very pretty stitch. I visualize it in some mohair sweater...


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

yogandi said:


> Hmmmm! Very pretty stitch. I visualize it in some mohair sweater...


Go for it!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks you; will forward to making it.
My head is spinning with ideas because one of the chapters in my new book is about dandelions.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice stitch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## yayaknits (Apr 18, 2011)

This stitch would make a very nice scarf or shawl. Going to bookmark this for when I get all my other projects done.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Really pretty. Thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------

